# hypothetical question...



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

As you know, Caper is 5 mos and has elbow dysplasia. My husband is kinda freaking out now and doesn't think he 'wants' to care for him anymore? We have no clue what to do, because we're young, don't have a lot of money for surgery, and live active lifestyles (thus, why we chose to get a dog). I'm just curious about how people feel about adopting a GR that has such a significant difficulty like elbow dysplasia? I don't want to give him up, I love him wayyyy too much and have gotten attached, but I don't know if we can give him the care and attention that he needs. We're in an awful place right now.  Just curious what to do...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Last I read, you weren't sure if he would need surgery yet. I'd wait until you get a firm Dx before you make a decision like that. I know it seems hopeless, but you never know what the future holds.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Last I read, you weren't sure if he would need surgery yet. I'd wait until you get a firm Dx before you make a decision like that. I know it seems hopeless, but you never know what the future holds.


 
I agree I wait until you get a definite decision.


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, thanks Vrocco. We're going to call the surgeon tomorrow but I'm really preparing myself for the worst  Thanks for your optimism


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure dogs with worse prognosises have been adopted. But personally I don't think I could give up on a dog until I had looked at all the options available. Definatly talk to the surgeon and don't be afraid to bring up the topic of cost. Also you may want to look at a way to finance the cost of the surgery with a payment plan or even a small personal loan.


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

you're right...maybe we're jumping the gun. i'm just trying to think of our options... i want to do what is best for our lil babe


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good luck to you. It may not be as bad as you think. Most veterinary health care providers will work with you on finances. Most of them love animals as much as we do.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't give him up. What if he was a child? Think of him as your baby. It may be a change of plans and a shattering of some dreams you had for him- but in the end, he will give you so much and show you so much. When this time has passed and is done, you will be so thankful you held on through the hard times. Thinking of you both and your little pup too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our rescue just took in a dog that needs a double hip replacement at 11 months old... There are rescues that will..... But I agree with everyone else... wait to see what the Dx is...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I know your in a tough situation. Money is always tough when you don't have it. Try to hang in there, and see what options you have before you think about giving him up. You may regret it later on. Caper will bring you far more joy in the long run.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You've gotten good advice already. And think of this, what is a few months of recovery, if he does need surgery, when you compare it to 10-12 YEARS of love and joy he will give you. This is a short term problem, think beyond the surgery/recovery.


----------

